# What coat / mac (with legs covered)?



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all
Now Blossom is a year old :bday: and has a thick woolly coat now, I am already fearing the winter months and dreaded mats in her fur. As she is so light in colour and will be covered in mud or snow balls would anyone recommend those dog macs that have the legs covered too? I think one of those would be just the ticket! I had a look online and the equa - macs retail around £38 with lots of sizes (what size is best?). Am I potty to be wanting to put my dog in one or has anyone else purchased one and think they are a god send? Also, will they make the dog sweaty if they run about in one? 
I hope someone can give me some good advise.
Thankyou xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have met a Cockapoo with one of these coats and I think it was from equafleece but obviously isn't the fleece. Try contacting Broughty on here I am sure it was their dog that I saw wearing it.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/waterproof_dog_suits.html. Found it


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think AJK's Alfie has one too....he was wearing at the Wendover wood or Ashridge meet. Although I don't really like them I can see the attraction. I use
the normal equafleece suits in the winter, the lower part of their legs and undercarriage still get dirty but for me it is a good compromise.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Blossom is gorgeous


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thankyou for your replies, I know around my area people may think I am nuts walking Blossom out in an all in one rain suit but I dont want to keep her from having fun on the field and walking on the lead, restricted to pavement walking only for the sake of keeping her less muddy and risking her fur getting matted up so it seems to be the perfect solution (only wish I could get her some little hunter wellies!! lol joking). I will have a look at the Equafleece website. 

Thanks JoJo for your comment, I havent been on here for ages. The last time I was on here you had just got a little pup so I am going to have a nose around to see some piccies of your poo's!! xxx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

as JoJo has already said, Blossom is gorgeous 

great thread and an interesting read x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I bought one for Izzy when she was about a year old and she hated it! She ran around the garden like a maniac until her legs came up into the body area and she fell down and the struggled. Luckily I was there to rescue her. Fortunately I hadn't removed the tickets and it was a clean dry day so I just returned it. I use the fleece equafleeces and as Colin says they get dirty lower legs and undercarriage but the rest of the dog stays beautifully clean and dry. Izzy has never complained about wearing one. She has the same colouring as Blossom and we live in the Devon countryside; throughout the year (this year) she is muddy and it is a pain. I used to wash her legs but now I let her dry and brush out the mud, it seems to work well and it helps to prevent her fur from drying out from too much washing. She has a bath every two weeks and by then I no longer have a white dog but a beige one! I love where I live and I love my dog - so hey I am stuck with it! I think if I had known I would not have chosen a blonde dog.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I do the same as you Cara. Mine love to get dirty and jump in muddy streams and ponds every day. I just let them dry off, brush out the mud and bath them once a fortnight. Several dog owners in my local park can't bear it if their dogs get muddy, I always think poor dogs! I keep their legs and undercarriages fairly short to keep them manageable, they have such fun on their walks and the more mud the better for them!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, you are so right and I love Blossom having fun and I wouldnt change that for the world. I have had her cut shorter than usual that has helped. I think I worry too much about the mats but keeping on top of it will be the biggest help and I am going to check out the equa fleece before I make a decision on what to buy (my cream kitchen doesnt stay clean for long if its been raining haha.


----------

